# do assassin bugs make nice pets?



## alex21 (Mar 6, 2006)

hi,

i have gained a recent interest into assassin bugs.  Based on what i have read, it seems as if they feed just like spiders...so are they nice to keep and watch?  can they be handled?


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 6, 2006)

alex21 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> i have gained a recent interest into assassin bugs.  Based on what i have read, it seems as if they feed just like spiders...so are they nice to keep and watch?  can they be handled?


I don't recommend handling, as they can deliver a painful and sometimes necrotic bite. Otherwise they are awesome pets.I have a caresheet here. Another really great person on these boards would be mantidassassins and golden phoenix exotica.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mantid (Mar 6, 2006)

There is another caresheet here:
www.easyinsects.co.uk


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2006)

What is the typical lifespan of most Assassin Bugs?


----------



## beetleman (Mar 6, 2006)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> What is the typical lifespan of most Assassin Bugs?


about 1 to 3years


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 6, 2006)

*Assassin*

I think the name tells you how "nice " they are. them things can really hurt when they bite you. 
we have them all over the place around here and i try to not touch them lol i love them tho they are awesome pest control


----------



## Ecilious (Mar 8, 2006)

You can really go to town with the decorations inside their enclosure too since they won't dismantle/eat your hard work like many others. This coupled with their interesting behaviour makes them great display animals.


----------

